# Douglas State Forest 8/5/08 - first ride on the Motolite



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

Went out to DSF with my buddy Mark yesterday to ride the Titus for the first time.  I was impressed with how it handled and pedaled.  I still have some bugs to work out and the headset will need some tightening, but overall I was quite pleased.  I was able to take some pretty brutal downhills there.  As anyone will tell you that's ridden the Coffeehouse Loop, it's one long continuous rock garden and quite technical.

No pics, unfortunately, but I think I'm going to enjoy this new ride immensely.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats on the inaugural ride!   Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Sev, it did go well, except for one part...

My chain broke.  It was a brand new chain from Interloc.  I'd recommend against buying one of their chains.  It did come with a quick link, which I liked, however... the chain broke on the first ride.  I was not pedaling very hard AND and didn't fail the way a chain normally does.

Typically when you break a chain, the plate slips off the end of the pin.  In this instance, one plate broke in two.... the end of the plate pull right off, fractured on either side of the hole for the pin.

I'll post a pick of it when I get home.  It happened in the middle of the chain, far from where I was breaking the chain initially to get it to the right length.  Suck-ie.


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Glad you're enjoying the new bike. Also, thanks for the TR from a location other than Nass...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 6, 2008)

Marc, Awesome!!!   Glad you like it, now,.........go get a good chain!


----------



## Marc (Aug 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Marc, Awesome!!!   Glad you like it, now,.........go get a good chain!



Just ordered a SRAM from Pricepoint 

I've always had good luck with their chains.  Shoulda just gone that route in the first place.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad to hear the initial ride went well.  Sucks that the chain broke though!  Did you say you had pictures of the carnage?


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2008)

Uh.... I have the broken link... hang on a sec...


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah... never seen a chain break like this before... a brand new one at that.  And right in the middle of the chain where I wasn't breaking it to shorten it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, guess I'll stay away from that brand.


----------

